# Review - King of Gloss Dark (Nippon Shine)



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello Chaps.

After a recent win on Nippon Shines facebook ive finally managed to get round to using some of it.

Id very breifly tried all 3 waxes on the bonnet, but the full car needed a coat of proction so i opted for King of Gloss.

Initial thoughts were that it smells like a paste version of Reload as it has a very similar scent and that it isnt a hard paste, but not too soft where you swipe your applicator and puck up half the tub.

Application is very much like colly 476, less is more. You do not need to apply it very thick to get the best from it, and if you do apply it too thick it is a little stubborn to take off but not impossible.

Overall results speak for themselves





































King of Gloss indeed! It leaves a beautiful finish and would gladly recommend it. Its price point is around about the £21 mark for a huge 300g pot. So screams excellent value for money

Would i buy it again?

If i ever run out of it, definitely yes!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

good i got a pot at weekend
going on my blue car tomoz if i get time

looks very good


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

It is Steve. Beads quite nicely too from the light rain we have had here


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

spot on that.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

We really like the water behaviour of it and for the first time we use we notice a slight look enhance straight away!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks great, is it a sealant like Mirror Shine & Fusso or is there some carnauba in there?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

millns84 said:


> Looks great, is it a sealant like Mirror Shine & Fusso or is there some carnauba in there?


Im not 100% sure matey... im sure the guys at nippon will be able to answer you tho


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

millns84 said:


> Looks great, is it a sealant like Mirror Shine & Fusso or is there some carnauba in there?


Sorry we have overlooked at it and hence the late reply! There are no Carnauba content in Mirror Shine and Fusso Coat except on Authentic Premium and Metallica!


----------

